

Switching to Disqus has been a "life-transforming experience" - lunchbox
http://www.informationarbitrage.com/2008/11/why-i-left-seeking-alpha.html

======
unalone
The thing about Disqus that bugs me is its branding. It puts its name on every
page thrice and its url twice. Because registration is so front-and-center on
its comment form, I feel disinclined to use it to post. Furthermore, despite
claims that it can be really well integrated, every time I see it it stands
out - not really terribly, but I hate being able to instantly differentiate it
from other comment systems.

Also, something about the up-and-down buttons piss me off. They look too
grubby. And since they look the same on every blog, that quickly gets
annoying.

~~~
shutter
You can remove the branding with CSS rather easily. I've looked for any
guidelines on that in their TOS, but I don't see any. I removed the big Disqus
logo on from my comments page, but people can still see that it's Disqus.

Their guidelines for use don't seem to mention whether they're OK with people
removing their logo; they just say that you can customize it with CSS. Whether
that's ethical I guess could be an entirely different debate... that being
said, if they explicitly mentioned that you cannot remove branding, I'd put it
back.

~~~
unalone
Can you change the buttons and the layout?

~~~
shutter
As far as I can recall, you can change just about anything. If CSS can't do
it, you can always fallback to a little javascript, but it's pretty simple to
customize.

------
fallentimes
Now that's a user testimonial!

What's been every else's experiences? We're contemplating doing the same...

~~~
jedc
I think it's fantastic, and I've definitely seen a dramatic pick-up in
commenting activity on my blogs (business & personal).

That said, I've also seen a number of comments get through recently that are
essentially spam, which has been a bit of a pain.

~~~
unalone
Does Disqus attempt any spam-blocking methods?

------
jsdalton
Threaded commenting is coming to Wordpress 2.7:

<http://trac.wordpress.org/ticket/7635>

------
wd40
Is there a general consensus on disqus vs. intensedebate??

~~~
ph0rque
Well, seing how disqus is YC-funded and intensedebate is techstars-funded (a
competing seed fund), you'll probably find HN's sentiment toward the former.

~~~
tlrobinson
While we may be biased, I've never noticed any sites I visit using
IntenseDebate. Perhaps it's less branded than Disqus and I just don't
recognize it? Or maybe the circles I run in just tend to favor Disqus?

~~~
jedc
Brad Feld and the Boulder-based VC's seem to use IntenseDebate. Again, biased
for the home team. :)

